
Show HN: Coffee to Water Ratio Calculator - shadowfaxRodeo
https://honestcoffeeguide.com/tools/coffee-to-water-ratio
======
gatherhunterer
I wish you had posted this at a time of day (in my time zone) when it is
appropriate to drink coffee.

I have never weighed the coffee in my espresso because its strength is, to the
brewer, a factor of grind size and packing force. The volume of coffee and
water is consistent. That means that someone who is on the weaker side might
user a finer grind to compensate for a lower packing force whereas someone who
is stronger and does not take care to use appropriate force might use a
courser grind to compensate for their excessive force. If those two people
each pull a shot and the infusion pressure gauge reads the same for each, the
weight of the coffee in the filter basket should be the same, right?

~~~
shadowfaxRodeo
The weight will be the same, but the coffee won't. The biggest factor is the
grind size, and packing force has little effect—so long as you tamp the coffee
evenly to stop channeling. There's also a million other factors that effect
taste, including things like the weight of the coffee cup. So it's a bit of an
endless nightmare.

